# 1963 Stingray in primer I believe a factory Flambo Red bike



## Dan DaMan (Jan 14, 2019)

It is for sale in the for sale forum. I am just really looking for feedback on how these bikes are holding up to the late 60's early 70's crates in prices thanks for looking! It is hand sanded, acid dipped, phosperous primer, build primer, sealer primer.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 14, 2019)

They're certainly rare and sought after, especially relative to Krates which were made from 1968-1973 and in many varieties.

On your example here, do you/did this have the chrome fork crown on it? Without that this is likely a Skipper or some other 20'' model, not a Stingray.

Also, '63 Stingrays used many unique and expensive parts (rear wheel, seat, sissybar, etc.) without those I think the value would be a bit diminished as the next guy is going to have to sink a fortune in or be upside down fast on resto. A high quality paint job and decal screening is not cheap, either.

Best of luck with the sale!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 14, 2019)

If just a frame and fork with no other evidence of it being an actual stingray, value is limited. As mentioned, Schwinn made numerous other 20" models then. There's no way of determining the model by the serial number so it could've been anything.


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 14, 2019)

So. By your theory it could be a ramshorn? Or a crate? Pea picker? Cotton picker? Walmart? So every '63 is up for guessing out there? I know there is a bright green over painted ugly POS on Ebay folks are clawing eyes out for with muddied numbers...24 hours in...$400....what do these guys know YOU don't? Total horrible repaint frame and fork. So as well any other 63 JR or otherwise is worth what in this condition 35, 45 50 bucks?


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok I am going to post bike the way I got it. Everyone can throw at me what they think...


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 14, 2019)

I can't tell you how many supposed 63 stingrays are out there. Seen quite a few fakes. As far as being a Ramshorn or Krate,no chance as they came out later and Ramshorn is a Fastback frame. An earlier post referred to the fork missing the fork crown. Any evidence it had one ? You're asking for advice ? Be prepared for answers,even though they might not be what you want to hear.


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 15, 2019)

O.k. Guys here is where I started. The forks MOST definitely had the crown as I remember chucking it because it was nothing but rust. If you look closely it is easy to see it had one. I spoke to someone in the Schwinn field that works on these bikes daily and his exact term was "don't let people beat you up over it". "They will go on and on but any bike like yours is a stingray once you have the frame the way you have it".


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 15, 2019)

Forks...


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 15, 2019)

By the way the grips that were WELDED lol to the bars were lime green and I still have those...


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 15, 2019)

Also fork pad is stamped 5-10 so not original.


----------



## unregistered (Jan 15, 2019)

Still doesn’t clear that much up. With the rear fender being mounted on there I'd be inclined to believe that is a Sting-ray if it's the original fender. The bars help some, too but these things could have been added in-period. It was common to take the Skipper or other 20'' models and make a pig bike. Who knows and maybe it doesn't really matter...

Whatever the case, be it a next time, original paint ALWAYS BEATS stripping and primer, In my opinion. Maybe the next guy wants to salvage it, maybe they want to strip and repaint but you're money ahead to let the next guy have the option and they can do it. (I'm eyeing that sky blue in the background and hopefully saving it from the same fate.)

Anyway, my 2 cents. Others can weigh in. Again, best of luck with the sale!


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for reply. The blue one has sold. The '63 "paint" it was in was ruddy red as pictured. To me someone would rather get a perfect piece then what it was. I would say let the pictures talk. Thanks for info!


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 15, 2019)

I did find another piece of the crime coming up...


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 15, 2019)

I can see the bike was equipped with a deluxe headset, so that's an indication it was possibly a Stingray.


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 15, 2019)

This crown I thought I chucked was in a bag with the rest of the stuff I have to the bike. The rims were junk and from a non schwinn bike. There was no chain guard. Grips were green and VERY difficult to get off!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2019)

To my eyes in the picture of the drop out with serial number, it looks like the frame was repainted and it had gray primer under the red. And it somewhat appears in spots that it was painted over a red. The fork steer tube is/was blue so it's probably not original to the bike. That stem is not original to the bike either. What was the casting date on the crank, 64? 
Since that serial number was stamped on Nov. 13? 1963 that bike very well could have been built up in 1964 as a 64. The November and December stamped serial numbers in most cases were used on the next years models. The actual drop out component was stamped with a serial number and the date associated to the SN is the date it was stamped on the drop out. Then at some point down the road that drop out was used in building a frame. Schwinn built the different models in batches and a mid/late Nov. SN'd frame could have been built in December or January. If someone is willing to pay big bucks for that frame, let them have it! Nothing is better than a fool with money!  
The only clue of that frame being a Sting Ray is the head set. The actual build date is unknown and the model year is more than likely 1964.  As mentioned above, the Sting Ray used the deluxe head set, the Buddy and Fleet used the standard top and bottom cup head set. 
What are your plans for this, a custom?


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 16, 2019)

My plans are to sell. The crankset is June 1963. There is zero blue on frame. None encountered at all! Grey primer is what I added and it is OVER red not under it. If goose neck is wrong it was changed with forks. Based on everything said bike definitely points to being a Stingray with wrong year fork. 1. Red factory paint, 2. Chrome crown, deluxe headset, Correct early crankset,  forks and frame are 23 months OFF so no to OCTOBER 1965!


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 16, 2019)

In fact I have gathered all parts original to bike. I am now selling as a group. I am including all items pictured. The seat post clamp is neither S or SA (indicative of '63) has correct '63 only kickstand! Guys this bike is without a doubt a 1963. Everything points to it!


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 16, 2019)

Here are all items for sale. I will take less than asking at a very good deal. Here is your chance to get a real piece of history!


----------



## Dan DaMan (Jan 16, 2019)

O.k. I got 100% confirmation just now this is a real Stingray. I was told the previous owners name and I tracked down his son who confirmed all stages of the changes. It turns out the fork change was because they were bent from the mother backing her car over the rim and fork (also explains rims not maching☆)He also mentioned taking off the Stingray chain guard to make it look like a dirt bike around 1971 or 1972. He says he has converted 8mm showing them riding fast and sliding in the wet driveway with bike in full original cladding. 

Although ordinarily I would happily post this as proof but I am not. I really don't appreciate how this "site" for lack of better term is run. I had this bike posted in for sale and it was pulled without explanation of any kind. I have been basically treated like scum because at the end of the day it's pretty obvious I am right.  This forum is like all others. You are attacked as someone who is a bottom feeder because they just signed up. I knew when the well known Schwinn guy said don't let them treat you that way BEFORE it happened painted the picture. I feel sorry for folks that cannot compliment or say something positive because of jealousy...nothing more. This frame is absolutely gorgeous and I spent 12+ hours making it super slick! Any compliments about that? Nope. Did Anyone say yes you are right SCHWINN is the "ball dropper" on correct stamping (unlike cars which I am an expert on) and did not designate these models...that's on Schwinn NOT ME! When you have real knowledge you understand there is ZERO possible way to tell. Anybody agree? Nope. Just everybody saying their sure it isn't a Stingray because the chances are just zero from some newbie. Way more proof leans toward it being a Stingray than not. Anybody saying that? Nope. Did above commenters stay on track and tell what it could be worth? No. I am disappointed but know how forums are controlled to always get the same mindless back and forth and the new guy or proof guy or the trophy holder get's bashed. I'll take my bike elsewhere while you guy's comment on bikes that are nothing more than complete and nothing ever happened...just an old bike that was never taken apart. I really can imagine if this was an older user on this forum the feedback would have been the EXACT opposite. 

And another thing. At the end of the day I proved it was more Stingray
 than anybody else could prove it wasn't. I know it. Makes no difference!


I'M DONE and OUT!


----------



## spoker (Jan 16, 2019)

nother one bites the dust,bikes used to be fun till money got in the way!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 16, 2019)

Dan DaMan said:


> O.k. I got 100% confirmation just now this is a real Stingray. I was told the previous owners name and I tracked down his son who confirmed all stages of the changes. It turns out the fork change was because they were bent from the mother backing her car over the rim and fork (also explains rims not maching☆)He also mentioned taking off the Stingray chain guard to make it look like a dirt bike around 1971 or 1972. He says he has converted 8mm showing them riding fast and sliding in the wet driveway with bike in full original cladding.
> 
> Although ordinarily I would happily post this as proof but I am not. I really don't appreciate how this "site" for lack of better term is run. I had this bike posted in for sale and it was pulled without explanation of any kind. I have been basically treated like scum because at the end of the day it's pretty obvious I am right.  This forum is like all others. You are attacked as someone who is a bottom feeder because they just signed up. I knew when the well known Schwinn guy said don't let them treat you that way BEFORE it happened painted the picture. I feel sorry for folks that cannot compliment or say something positive because of jealousy...nothing more. This frame is absolutely gorgeous and I spent 12+ hours making it super slick! Any compliments about that? Nope. Did Anyone say yes you are right SCHWINN is the "ball dropper" on correct stamping (unlike cars which I am an expert on) and did not designate these models...that's on Schwinn NOT ME! When you have real knowledge you understand there is ZERO possible way to tell. Anybody agree? Nope. Just everybody saying their sure it isn't a Stingray because the chances are just zero from some newbie. Way more proof leans toward it being a Stingray than not. Anybody saying that? Nope. Did above commenters stay on track and tell what it could be worth? No. I am disappointed but know how forums are controlled to always get the same mindless back and forth and the new guy or proof guy or the trophy holder get's bashed. I'll take my bike elsewhere while you guy's comment on bikes that are nothing more than complete and nothing ever happened...just an old bike that was never taken apart. I really can imagine if this was an older user on this forum the feedback would have been the EXACT opposite.
> 
> ...





Dan DaMan said:


> O.k. I got 100% confirmation just now this is a real Stingray. I was told the previous owners name and I tracked down his son who confirmed all stages of the changes. It turns out the fork change was because they were bent from the mother backing her car over the rim and fork (also explains rims not maching☆)He also mentioned taking off the Stingray chain guard to make it look like a dirt bike around 1971 or 1972. He says he has converted 8mm showing them riding fast and sliding in the wet driveway with bike in full original cladding.
> 
> Although ordinarily I would happily post this as proof but I am not. I really don't appreciate how this "site" for lack of better term is run. I had this bike posted in for sale and it was pulled without explanation of any kind. I have been basically treated like scum because at the end of the day it's pretty obvious I am right.  This forum is like all others. You are attacked as someone who is a bottom feeder because they just signed up. I knew when the well known Schwinn guy said don't let them treat you that way BEFORE it happened painted the picture. I feel sorry for folks that cannot compliment or say something positive because of jealousy...nothing more. This frame is absolutely gorgeous and I spent 12+ hours making it super slick! Any compliments about that? Nope. Did Anyone say yes you are right SCHWINN is the "ball dropper" on correct stamping (unlike cars which I am an expert on) and did not designate these models...that's on Schwinn NOT ME! When you have real knowledge you understand there is ZERO possible way to tell. Anybody agree? Nope. Just everybody saying their sure it isn't a Stingray because the chances are just zero from some newbie. Way more proof leans toward it being a Stingray than not. Anybody saying that? Nope. Did above commenters stay on track and tell what it could be worth? No. I am disappointed but know how forums are controlled to always get the same mindless back and forth and the new guy or proof guy or the trophy holder get's bashed. I'll take my bike elsewhere while you guy's comment on bikes that are nothing more than complete and nothing ever happened...just an old bike that was never taken apart. I really can imagine if this was an older user on this forum the feedback would have been the EXACT opposite.
> 
> ...



OK,maybe collectable,BIG F>>>>IN DEAL !  Its a Stingray.  You are not going to retire on what you get for the bike..Get over it ! Its a Stingray.big deal ! You asked for info and didnt like what you were told.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2019)

Sounds like you already had the proof you needed,so to downtalk all that tried to help you sort out what you already knew kinda shows your immaturity. I think the info you first provided was vague and suspect. You created your own drama. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 16, 2019)

Ha!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 17, 2019)

Learned a lot from this discussion because I am not a Stingray person.  I gave away a pig bike and a Sears want-a-be Stingray at an Illinois show so I care too little about money.  I was automatically impressed with the framework in these pictures because I have done lots of bikes into Whizzers.  Discovering the C.A.B.E. has been the best thing that has happened to be in along time.   I have made the the most radical changes in my personality because of criticism.  I worked with 30 + women for 32 years in the classroom.  Since retirement I have been with many guys who are less than perfect but much more calm than my former colleagues.  The down side is that men are not as supportive,  but I learned in teaching that I must be my own cheerleader.  I do the best I can on all of my projects because of the self pride that all bike guys seem to have in abundance.  I am proud to be a rust brother to you all.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow.well said @island schwinn .no need to get upset.the bike hobby is supposed to be fun and relaxing.arguing and getting butt hurt over a simple discussion about a bike to small for grown men to ride seems a little silly.especially when its info you requested.


----------



## Boris (Jan 17, 2019)

I choose my battles. And this isn't one of them. However, get me into a discussion about pretzels in the snack food thread, and LOOKOUT BROTHER!!!


----------

